# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  GARY JOHNSON is a complete IDIOT

## 4_God_N_Country



----------


## Chester Copperpot

Shouldnt you be at the office making some sales?

----------


## farreri

From the white christian nationalist conspiracy theorist Paul Joseph Watson, really? YOU are the complete (mod edit).

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> From the white christian nationalist conspiracy theorist Paul Joseph Watson, really? YOU are the complete (mod edit).


Don't shoot the messenger. Facts are facts. GJ is not a Libertarian, he's a shill and a corporate globalist Hillary Clinton bootlicker.

----------


## euphemia

But it's true.  And Johnson won't be stealing Trump votes.  He will appeal to Clinton voters.

----------


## Origanalist

> Shouldnt you be at the office making some sales?


"credit cards..."

----------


## 69360

> Don't shoot the messenger. Facts are facts. GJ is not a Libertarian, he's a shill and a corporate globalist Hillary Clinton bootlicker.


Did you join this forum specifically to troll against Johnson? 

It seems like it by your join date and posts.

----------


## farreri

> Don't shoot the messenger. Facts are facts. GJ is not a Libertarian, he's a shill and a corporate globalists Hillary Clinton bootlicker.


OK, conspiracy theorist. Why to the globalists want GJ to run against fellow globalists Clinton and Trump?

And let me know who you recommend people vote for instead.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> OK, conspiracy theorist. Why to the globalists want GJ to run against fellow globalists Clinton and Trump?
> 
> And let me know who you recommend people vote for instead.


To steal votes. I am white, Christian and a conspiracy theorist as well. Have a problem with that? 

Im voting for Trump. He's Ron Paul on steroids in the truth arena.

----------


## CaptUSA

Ok, listen.  That video is full a half-truths and misrepresentations of the facts.  But regardless, Johnson's plan is NOT to steal votes from Trump.

Anyone with any political sense at all understands that Hillary has the electoral college map sewn up.  The only way she doesn't become President (if that's really what you care about) is if Johnson can cut into a blue state or two to deprive her of her 270.  Thus, his directed messaging.  If no one gets 270, it goes to the Congress.  And this Congress may pick someone other than Trump, but they will NEVER select Hillary.

So, if you Trumpsters _really_ cared about keeping Hillary away from the White House, then you wouldn't be trying so hard to stop Johnson.

But you won't.  Because Trump and Hillary support the same big government.

----------


## CaptUSA

> He's Ron Paul on steroids in the truth arena.


You deserve a neg for that.  Trump is about the *exact opposite* of Ron Paul.  In all arenas.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Did you join this forum specifically to troll against Johnson? 
> 
> It seems like it by your join date and posts.


no and I'm not trolling against GJ. I just can't stand the fake Libertarian. Ron Paul please call the fake out!!!

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> You deserve a neg for that.  Trump is about the *exact opposite* of Ron Paul.  In all arenas.



BS ... They both call out the corrupt government. Trump just does it on a larger national stage and gets massive media coverage.

----------


## farreri

> I just can't stand the fake Libertarian.


Oh yeah, Trump is SO much more Libertarian than GJ.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Oh yeah, Trump is SO much more Libertarian than GJ.


Libertarianism is also about protecting your rights and freedoms. Trump is all about that.

----------


## kahless

I took a few screen shots of Gary Johnsons reddit AMA answers last night.



^GJ wants to ban guns for those falsely accused or anytime in their life convicted of assault, domestic violence, "hate crimes" or harassment.  Besides this Weld is  hard core on gun control which he says as posted here before believes in his discussions with Gary that he will have no problem finding common ground with him on gun control. 



^GJ will remove all quotas and VISA restrictions opening the immigration flood gates.  He running to be the US version of Angela Merkel.  The Libertarian party supporting expanding the welfare state shows they as well as their RPF followers have been co-opted by big government globalists through the likes of Gary Johnson.

Liberty candidate LOL.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

Johnson/Weld 2016

----------


## Origanalist

> Libertarianism is also about protecting your rights and freedoms. Trump is all about that.


Into the realm of the absurd we go....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I took a few screen shots of Gary Johnsons reddit AMA answers last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ^GJ wants to ban guns for those falsely accused or anytime in their life convicted of assault, domestic violence, "hate crimes" or harassment.  Besides this Weld is  hard core on gun control which he says as posted here before believes in his discussions with Gary that he will have no problem finding common ground with him on gun control.


Can't stand GJ and couldn't possibly vote for him, but this is blatantly false.  It says right in your screen shot _"convicted,"_ and his proposal (as revealed in your own screen shot) is to _REMOVE_ people from 'prohibited persons' not to add more people to it.  SMDH

Since when did truth and integrity become such an endangered species around here?

----------


## angelatc

> Im voting for Trump. He's Ron Paul on steroids in the truth arena.


I have asked you twice.  This makes the third time.  What similarity do you see between Trump's message and Pauls's platform?

----------


## farreri

> Libertarianism is also about protecting your rights and freedoms. Trump is all about that.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Since when did truth and integrity become such an endangered species around here?


Welcome to Trump Town.

----------


## Anti Federalist

GJ is not a libertarian.

He is a liberal.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> I have asked you twice.  This makes the third time.  What similarity do you see between Trump's message and Pauls's platform?


They both call out the corruption that occurs in our government. Same arena as Snowden, Assange, Rand, etc. They are all truthers.

----------


## AZJoe

Disturbing positions. This election handed the Libertarian Party a golden opportunity presented on a silver platter to spread the libertarian message. All they had to do was simply nominate a Libertarian. They did not even need to nominate someone of the caliber of Harry Brown or Ron Paul or Michael Badnarik. All they needed to do was simply nominate an actual libertarian.

----------


## CaptUSA

> They both call out the corruption that occurs in our government. Same arena as Snowden, Assange, Rand, etc. They are all truthers.


Trump was part of that corruption.  He's saying whatever you want to hear.  He wants Snowden executed and Rand out of office.  (Not sure he has made any statements on Assange)

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

Next he's going to tell us to stop calling criminals "criminals"

----------


## Ender

> Johnson/Weld 2016


Looks more like Clinton/Trump to me.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Trump was part of that corruption.  He's saying whatever you want to hear.  And he wants Snowden executed and Rand out of office.  (Not sure he has made on statements on Assange)


 Not true, he's never held a government position so how can you make those claims.

----------


## farreri

> Disturbing positions. This election handed the Libertarian Party a golden opportunity presented on a silver platter to spread the libertarian message. All that had to do was simply nominate a Libertarian. They did not even need to nominate someone of the caliber of Harry Brown or Ron Paul or Michael Badnarik. All they needed to do was simply nominate an actual libertarian.


So what forces kept Ron or Rand from running on the Libertarian ticket this year?

----------


## farreri

> Next he's going to tell us to stop calling criminals "criminals"


Are you talking about the brown people wanting to come here to better their lives?

----------


## Ender

> Not true, he's never held a government position so how can you make those claims.


His business life is full of corruption- read much?

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> GJ is not a libertarian.
> 
> He is a liberal.


+1 rep if I could

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> His business life is full of corruption- read much?


most news about him is spun propaganda by the Marxist liberal media. They hate seeing a wasp in power.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Not true, he's never held a government position so how can you make those claims.


Ok, is this another satire account?  Damn, I'm losing track.

You should leave that to The Texan.  He's better at it than you.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Are you talking about the brown people wanting to come here to better their lives?


Nope just criminals in general

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Ok, is this another satire account?  Damn, I'm losing track.


name one

----------


## Ender

> most news about him is spun propaganda by the Marxist liberal media. They hate seeing a wasp in power.


Really.

I'm sure Scotland would disagree.

https://www.theguardian.com/environm...is-golf-course

----------


## farreri

> most news about him is spun propaganda by the Marxist liberal media. They hate seeing *a wasp in power*.


Oh dear.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Really.
> 
> I'm sure Scotland would disagree.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/environm...is-golf-course


welcome to the world of business.

----------


## robmpreston

Why do we allow Trump supporters to register, pretend to be libertarians and spam the forum? Disgusting.

----------


## angelatc

> They both call out the corruption that occurs in our government. Same arena as Snowden, Assange, Rand, etc. They are all truthers.


Where did Trump call out government corruption?  Last I saw he thought SNowden should be kliled.  That is not a RP position.

----------


## kahless

> Can't stand GJ and couldn't possibly vote for him, but this is blatantly false.  It says right in your screen shot _"convicted,"_ and his proposal (as revealed in your own screen shot) is to _REMOVE_ people from 'prohibited persons' not to add more people to it.  SMDH
> 
> Since when did truth and integrity become such an endangered species around here?


Obviously you either did not read it or are posting to cover GJ's ass.   Here it is again.



One conviction in your entire life time for assault, domestic violence, "hate crimes" or harassment would prevent you from owning a gun.  How many divorces end now with admission of guilt or nolo contendre rather than to fight the false accusations.  "hate crimes", "harassment" are you $#@!ing kidding me, you claim to be a libertarian and would prevent people of owning a gun for one life time conviction of such things which many times are bogus charges. 

Besides this Weld is hard core on gun control which he says as posted here before, believes in his discussions with Gary that he will have no problem finding common ground with him on gun control. FACT.

----------


## kahless

> Why do we allow Trump supporters to register, pretend to be libertarians and spam the forum? Disgusting.


One could say the same thing about Gary Johnson supporters.  Since when have the Pauls been promoters of globalist policies, gun control and expanding the role and size of government?

----------


## robmpreston

> One could say the same thing about Gary Johnson supporters.  Since when have the Pauls been promoters of globalist policies, gun control and expanding the role and size of government?


I really don't care. I'm not such a huge supporter of GJ, he's essentially a protest vote at this point. At least even if we disagree, we've been here together fighting in the trenches for a decade. People like 4GodNCountry literally registered to shill for Trump.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Obviously you either did not read it or are posting to cover GJ's ass.   Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> One conviction in your entire life time for assault, domestic violence, "hate crimes" or harassment would prevent you from owning a gun.  How many divorces end now with admission of guilt or nolo contendre rather than to fight the false accusations.  "hate crimes", "harassment" are you $#@!ing kidding me, you claim to be a libertarian and would prevent people of owning a gun for one life time conviction of such things which many times are bogus charges. 
> 
> Besides this Weld is hard core on gun control which he says as posted here before, believes in his discussions with Gary that he will have no problem finding common ground with him on gun control. FACT.


FFS.

I am frankly astonished what happens to people when they decide to support Trump.  And this appears to be the rule and not the exception.

----------


## scm

I hope they all lose.

----------


## farreri

> One could say the same thing about Gary Johnson supporters.  Since when have the Pauls been promoters of globalist policies, gun control and expanding the role and size of government?


What's preventing the Paul's from running under the Libertarian ticket?

----------


## PierzStyx

> Don't shoot the messenger. Facts are facts. GJ is not a Libertarian, he's a shill and a corporate globalist Hillary Clinton bootlicker.


Except we know from research that people who are more sympathetic to Clinton are more likely to vote for Johnson than those sympathetic to Trump. Calling him a bootlicker for Clinton is simply illogical.

----------


## Petar

> I hope they all lose.


I don't know if you realize this, but they can't actually all lose.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Don't shoot the messenger. Facts are facts. GJ is not a Libertarian, he's a shill and a corporate globalist Hillary Clinton bootlicker.


agree.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Except we know from research that people who are more sympathetic to Clinton are more likely to vote for Johnson than those sympathetic to Trump. Calling him a bootlicker for Clinton is simply illogical.


lol..

----------


## AZJoe

> So what forces kept Ron or Rand from running on the Libertarian ticket this year?


Huh? Non sequitor nonsense. Who cares. Its irrelevant. There many thousands of great libertarians that could have run and didn't. Doesn't change the more than dozen candidates that were available, nor the choice that was made.

----------


## farreri

> Huh? Non sequitor nonsense. Who cares. Its irrelevant. There many thousands of great libertarians that could have run and didn't. Doesn't change the more than dozen candidates that were available, nor the choice that was made.


Do you think if Ron would have run for this year's LP ticket he would have easily won over GJ?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> To steal votes. I am white, Christian and a conspiracy theorist as well. Have a problem with that? 
> 
> Im voting for Trump.* He's Ron Paul on steroids in the truth arena*.


2007 truth standards: YouTube or it didn't happen.  It didn't happen, and YouTube shows _the opposite_.

 - rep for dragging Ron Paul and truth into your false pride and fear campaign.

You don't have to mention Ron or truth to push Trump, just simply show your maxed-out Trump donation receipt and be ready to stand back when the RPFs stampede to rally behind your action.

----------


## AZJoe

> Do you think if Ron would have run for this year's LP ticket he would have easily won over GJ?


What's with the irrational lunacy? So if Ron Paul chooses not to run, that means the LP must choose a non libertarian statist candidate from among the dozens of nominees?

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

wow my rep is like a see-saw today. Thanks for all of the negative rep, not.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> What's with the irrational lunacy? So if Ron Paul chooses not to run, that means the LP must choose a non libertarian statist candidate from among the dozens of nominees?


youll have to forgive farreri... he doesnt know how to have a discussion properly unless hes badgering meat eaters for killing animals

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> I hope they all lose.


Trump is GOAT pal.

----------


## farreri

> What's with the irrational lunacy? So if Ron Paul chooses not to run, *that means the LP must choose* a non libertarian statist candidate from among the dozens of nominees?


So why did they?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> wow my rep is like a see-saw today. Thanks for all of the negative rep, not.


I assume you as an individual took action and maxed out for Trump.  
Just show your receipt and you're sure to reap choke green rep. 
Have you done phone work for Trump?  That can rally folks sometimes if you can show what you've done.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So why did they?


Good question...I wonder the same about the Stupid party nominating Trump.

I dunno...I could say they had the same excuse I had for marrying my first wife: I was drunk and on drugs.

Regardless, GJ was a horrible choice for the LP nomination, and his support of gun control is a total and complete deal breaker for me.

----------


## 4_God_N_Country

> Good question...I wonder the same about the Stupid party nominating Trump.
> 
> I dunno...I could say they had the same excuse I had for marrying my first wife: I was drunk and on drugs.
> 
> Regardless, GJ was a horrible choice for the LP nomination, and his support of gun control is a total and complete deal breaker for me.


The Mcafee dude was 10 times better.

----------


## farreri

> Good question...I wonder the same about the Stupid party nominating Trump.
> 
> I dunno...I could say they had the same excuse I had for marrying my first wife: I was drunk and on drugs.


Or maybe the majority of the LP is not a bunch of non-pragmatic radicals?




> his support of gun control is a total and complete deal breaker for me.


He wants to ban all guns?!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Good question...I wonder the same about the Stupid party nominating Trump.
> 
> I dunno...I could say they had the same excuse I had for marrying my first wife: I was drunk and on drugs.
> 
> Regardless, GJ was a horrible choice for the LP nomination, and his support of gun control is a total and complete deal breaker for me.


wow, i did not know about this.. i thought making a Jew baker, bake a Nazi cake was bad enough!

----------


## farreri

> i thought making a Jew baker, bake a Nazi cake was bad enough!


Don't take him out of context.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Don't take him out of context.


im not... Johnson said he would make a Jewish baker bake a cake for a Nazi.  thats okay as long as they eat meat right?

----------


## farreri

> im not... Johnson said he would make a Jewish baker bake a cake for a Nazi.


Well now you're changing your wording.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Well now you're changing your wording.


see this is an example of why some people think youre a woman.. even im starting to believe it now

----------


## farreri

> see this is an example of why some people think youre a woman.. even im starting to believe it now


Sorry for being a person for truth and accuracy.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Sorry for being a person for truth and accuracy.


wow really?

Jew baker, bake a Nazi cake is that different from Jewish baker bake a cake for a Nazi???

hahah yep thats it... its that sort of nitpicking for why people think youre a chick lol

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Sorry for being a person for truth and accuracy.

----------


## farreri

> wow really?
> 
> Jew baker, bake a Nazi cake


A "Nazi cake" sounds like a cake already decorated with Nazi symbols, doesn't it?

----------


## farreri

> 


Have you seen me post untruthful or inaccurate info? If so, give me an example.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> A "Nazi cake" sounds like a cake already decorated with Nazi symbols, doesn't it?


If you had watched the video then youd have known that that is what they were talking about.. a cake decorated with swastikas.. yes a Nazi cake... 

see like I said you dont listen.. not even to gary johnson videos

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Have you seen me post untruthful or inaccurate info? If so, give me an example.

----------


## farreri

> If you had watched the video then youd have known that that is what they were talking about.. a cake decorated with swastikas.. yes a Nazi cake... 
> 
> see like I said you dont listen.. not even to gary johnson videos


GJ has said multiple times they don't have to decorate the cake because of their 1st amendment rights, but they have to sell him a plain cake, even though I disagree with him on him on that last point.

----------


## farreri

> http://i.imgur.com/r8USSJj.png


Thanks for that non-example, troll.

----------


## Origanalist

Just bake the damn cake already.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> GJ has said multiple times they don't have to decorate the cake because of their 1st amendment rights, but they have to sell him a plain cake, even though I disagree with him on him on that last point.


i would love to stay here and keep making you look dumb but i got more important things to do right now like try and eat a banana.

----------


## kahless

> FFS.
> 
> I am frankly astonished what happens to people when they decide to support Trump.  And this appears to be the rule and not the exception.


Again, as usual you totally avoided answering what I posted and stoop to making the discussion about Trump rather than the topic at hand. You really need to get treatment for that Trump Delusional Disorder Syndrome.

I suppose it is not surprising that you would defend a candidate that supports open borders and is open to gun control restrictions.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Again, as usual you totally avoided answering what I posted and stoop to making the discussion about Trump rather than the topic at hand. You really need to get treatment for that Trump Delusional Disorder Syndrome.
> 
> I suppose it is not surprising that you would defend a candidate that supports open borders and is open to gun control restrictions.


LMAO you are almost as bad as LE.  Which candidate pray tell am I 'defending?'

Do you think I am defending Gary Johnson?

Ask @r3volution 3.0 how much HE thinks I'm defending Gary Johnson.

----------


## kahless

> What's preventing the Paul's from running under the Libertarian ticket?


Too late and I doubt GJ would step aside this time but they would have my vote.  If it did happen and Ron or Rand ran on Ron's 2008 campaign platform he would probably do better than GJ and win some states and maybe go so far to cause no one to have enough electoral votes.

What would worry me however is that they would take the same campaign strategy as the failed Conservative/Libertarian anti-Trump faction that went full retard open borders, with vile attacks on potential voters rather than try to win them over as well as disregarding their core beliefs on things such as the non-aggression principle, limited government and gun rights.  If they went that route they would fail miserably and rightfully so.

----------


## Aratus

Should i stay home this chilly November or actually take pity on some of the lesser GOP candidates up in Massachusetts 
or even quite a few of the nicer third party candidates for the other positions on my ballot? Does my POTUS vote really
matter up here if HILLARY and party are about to landslide locally? Ought i to hand out some pity to the GOP Mittsters???

----------


## phill4paul

> To steal votes. I am white, Christian and a conspiracy theorist as well. Have a problem with that? 
> 
> Im voting for Trump. He's Ron Paul on steroids in the truth arena.


  'bout time this clown was made to sit in the corner.

----------


## undergroundrr

> GJ has said multiple times they don't have to decorate the cake because of their 1st amendment rights, but they have to sell him a plain cake, even though I disagree with him on him on that last point.


You can disagree, but it's the law of the land. The President has to uphold the public accommodation clause of the CRA along with all the rest of the US Code. He's not a legislator.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Why do we allow Trump supporters to register,  pretend to be libertarians and spam the forum? Disgusting.


Why indeed...

This one's now been banned, but there are plenty more.

----------


## eleganz

Did some banned douchebag just say Trump is Ron Paul on steroids?

LOL.

----------


## axiomata

We really missed out not creating a Trump forum in the Fred Thompson style early on in the primaries.

----------


## phill4paul

> We really missed out not creating a Trump forum in the Fred Thompson style early on in the primaries.


  Bank.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Did some banned douchebag just say Trump is Ron Paul on steroids?
> 
> LOL.


It was like the 4th time he said it before he finally got banned.

----------


## phill4paul

> It was like the 4th time he said it before he finally got banned.


  Moderation works sloooowly and rarely these days. I get the feeling not many dubbed "moderators" spend much time here anymore a give two $#@!s when they do.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Moderation works sloooowly and rarely these days. I get the feeling not many dubbed "moderators" spend much time here anymore a give two $#@!s when they do.


I'm on the verge of giving up myself tbh.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Moderation works sloooowly and rarely these days. I get the feeling not many dubbed "moderators" spend much time here anymore a give two $#@!s when they do.


that might explain a lot.. i mean nobody likes a heavy hand but some things are just crazy

----------


## CaptUSA

> I'm on the verge of giving up myself tbh.


Don't give up, Gunny.  They'll be gone in 2 more months.  (Well, maybe 3...  They'll bitch about how this was all _our_ fault for awhile, just out of habit.)

----------


## AZJoe

> So why did they?


Exactly.

----------


## adam220891

GJ calls Rand out for not being a little 'L'

GJ is neither a little 'L' or a big 'L'

McAfee was light years better than GJ.

GJ = SJW cuck

----------


## farreri

> McAfee was light years better than GJ.


So why did he only get 3rd?




> GJ = SJW cuck


How so?

----------


## francisco

> We really missed out not creating a Trump forum in the Fred Thompson style early on in the primaries.


Huh. I thought this was it.

----------


## Ender

> I'm on the verge of giving up myself tbh.


No, no, no, no, NO.

You are needed and too cool not to be here.

----------


## Ender

> Don't give up, Gunny.  They'll be gone in 2 more months.  (Well, maybe 3...  They'll bitch about how this was all _our_ fault for awhile, just out of habit.)


My thoughts, exactly.

----------


## Cleaner44

> But it's true.  And Johnson won't be stealing Trump votes.  He will appeal to Clinton voters.


This is true. I have already seen it with a lifelong democrat that can't bring herself to vote Clinton. She is voting Johnson.

----------


## scm

> I don't know if you realize this, but they can't actually all lose.


 They could if everyone stayed home and didn't vote.
/dreaming

----------


## Petar

> They could if everyone stayed home and didn't vote.
> /dreaming


Stupid and childish fantasy.

----------

